

Ask HN: How do you remember things you think of while walking? - derwiki

Pulling out my cell phone and opening an app isn&#x27;t good enough (fumble for the phone, enter PIN once, maybe twice, load the app) and I&#x27;m really not good at walking while using a pen and paper. In particular, if I&#x27;m walking with my girlfriend or friends I want to record the thought but not really interrupt the flow of conversation.<p>I&#x27;ve considered digital voice recorders, but would prefer something easier to get to. If my Pebble could record audio, that would probably be the &quot;best&quot; solution to me.
======
littleboy217
your phone is probably able to record your voice.

~~~
derwiki
That's what I'm saying, it's disruptive to pull it out of my pocket, enter my
7 digit pin, go back to the home screen, open the recording app, start a new
recording.

